# Simple Entertainment Center



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This wall unit was made with Red Oak sheet goods and small amounts of solid wood trim. Very easy and quick to make. It's not at all ornate. No fancy doors, adjustable shelves, and lighting with remote control dimmer (hand held). It's finished with clear lacquer.
.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice, Cabinetman! Easy and quick for you, maybe.

Good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Cabinetman, 
Looks nice. Even though it is simply made, it still has a nice style to it. The lighting and glass angle shelves add a lot to it. Nice job,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice, neat and clean lines. I really like all of the openness and lit display area.

I hope that in the futures the owners do not decide they want a bigger TV. That is one of the big problems these days with built ins or even in my own house with a large movable entertainment center.

George


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice design. It's not often you see a unit bump out twice.


----------



## buck_n_a (May 1, 2009)

Man I found this site looking at other ideas for my entertainment center I am building and I am blown away by you guys. My man that entertainment center is SICK! Awesome work. I am working on one right now and I can only hope it comes out even a a quarter as nice as this. Amazing!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great job Cabinetman. Simple design, yet looks great. Thanks for sharing.
Ken


----------



## buck_n_a (May 1, 2009)

I am embarrased to ask this question but how did you make the top moulding. I think it called a cove. I want something similiar for my entertainment center and was going to buy something like that but I would rather build it and buy the tools I need to do it.

I am a total novice and only things I have made is a basement bar and a workbench. Still waiting to finish the bar because I want the trim to look nice and that is where I stop. I build great boxes . Well not not even great yet but trim work is where I fail.


----------



## dninterior (May 14, 2009)

very good man


----------



## Sabres78 (Jul 9, 2008)

That's a really nice looking entertainment center :thumbup:. I like simple, clean designs. I'm not nearly ready to take on something quite this size, but just out of curiosity, when you say easy and quick how long are we talking...a few hours, a day, a week...?


----------

